# Sloan recall kits



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Got a 8 toilet recall kit job. These kits are garbage. Already made 3 toilets not work. Sloan currently is sending me 3 new tanks let's see if I can get to 8 by the end of the day.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

That peice of stainless strap and a mini PRV didnt work for me either. Then they sent the new black tanks and all was good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are any of you guys still recommending pressure assisted toilets to customers?

I was pretty much done with that after the exploding Kohler toilets, the Sloan Powerflush with the metal caps on the tanks that had plastic cracking, and the Eljer PF/2 Energizer being discontinued...

If someone wants one I just tell them how bad they suck and recommend a Toto Drake II... Not always a Toto sometimes I have to fall back on another good HET... Or if meds are involved a Caroma...

For some reason they all go my way...
Maybe it's that picture that was here in a thread that I printed out for my notebook...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, these images might deter even a diehard set on a pressure-assist W/C.....:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yep... That's the picture Tommy...

IDK Why, but they seem to come right around when I tell them that Sloan is the best version ever made...:laughing:

Whoops!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

5 new tanks ordered. Sold them on 3 new toilets for the others in the upper management wing


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i hate pressurized toilets


----------

